# Finally Some Shop Time



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I had a friend lay some big Elk antlers on me and i wanted to return the favor, I hope he likes it! Elk Barrel CA Finish, Brass Stippled THO Band / Sanded and Polished Double Reed Dymalux Insert. I certainly have some dull tools now!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey Robert,
Hope you don't mind, but I did a little adjustment in attempt to get a better color on your call here.
That shape is beautiful as well as the metal ring you made. Man, you have gotten good.
Anyway, I don't normally send in adjustments to others photos due to it may or may not be appreciated, but I wanted to see a little more accurate color on that beautiful call you made. I love it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

SWEET!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

THanks Slip!! I wish i could take credit for these bands but it goes to Al the owner of THO Game Calls.. He makes a great product and the price is hard to beat!!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Good to see you back at it Robert. Another awesome looking call.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very nice looking call!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Great looking call, Mate.. That elk is hell on the tools...lol


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

That call is a total knockout!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys!!! That elk was a challenge!!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks good as usual!!

I sure appreciate the call Amigo. I never even thought about it being more porous than whitetail but those guys produce a lot of antler in a relatively short amount of time, so it makes sense. I have to drive right past your house this evening and I'll stop by if you're home and you can have a peek at the shotgun. Thanks again!!!


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

Dang.. who is the sorry SOB that got you in to all of this duck call ****... bet your wife sure is mad at his butt!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------

